# Please help! My managers are harrassing me - forcing me to resign?



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm being constantly harrassed at work with unreasonable deadlines, excessive work loads, conflicting orders from several managers, very long hours, working every weekend, woking from home during Eid and also there's work planned for the Holidays. I think they want to force me to resign by acting this way. What are my rights? What are my options? Please help!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> I'm being constantly harrassed at work with unreasonable deadlines, excessive work loads, conflicting orders from several managers, very long hours, working every weekend, woking from home during Eid and also there's work planned for the Holidays. I think they want to force me to resign by acting this way. What are my rights? What are my options? Please help!


I think you need to ask your Human Resources department.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a small company. There's no HR department!



bigdave said:


> I think you need to ask your Human Resources department.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't you speak to your employers then. Hang in there someone will have some good advice for you. I'm sorry I can't help. But someone will. Keep checking back here


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I will have my wife reply to this. She is the head HR person for a big company in Dubai, she knows all of the laws and regulations for the workers.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought the maximum permitted workload by law is 48 hours, unless the individual agrees extra, and if so this should be paid as overtime.

There's bound to be a labour law available on line, there's everything else for goodness sake, but just because it's the law, doesn't mean people follow it, companies are somewhat unscrupulous here don'tcha know....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd slash your bosses tires, break headlights and key his car...

Sorry about the situation, but if you aint enjoying it whats the point? I'd quit... (unless you are saving heaps more than back home) Thats too much work but folks in companies here in Dubai have been known to work like a dog.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i wish i could help but i cant im afraid.
feel for you though, it sucks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I sympathise. I'm in a similar situation - my boss proudly told me that since times are tough, we all have to do the work of 3 people. That obviously does not include him and no matter how much you do, it's never enough. I'm just waiting until things improve and then I am jumping ship! I thought my old company was bad - little did I know!!!

I guess I'm in a slightly better situation though in that I get all the public holidays I've worked back as annual leave and I'm not being harassed but still, it's not a pleasant situation to be in.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> I'm being constantly harrassed at work with unreasonable deadlines, excessive work loads, conflicting orders from several managers, very long hours, working every weekend, woking from home during Eid and also there's work planned for the Holidays. I think they want to force me to resign by acting this way. What are my rights? What are my options? Please help!



Your employer's actions are totally out of order and even here they cannot so whatever they like. I have posted a link to the Ministry of Labour and you should find something here of use.

Ministry Of Labour

Good luck.

-


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi ExPatrick maybe this will help 

Article 65 
The maximum working hours for regular adult workers eight hours per day or forty-eight hours a week .may Increase working hours to nine hours a day in business and the hotels, cafeterias, janitorial and other businesses that may be added by the Minister of Labor . may also reduce daily working hours for business burdensome or harmful to health and that the decision of the Minister of Labor and Social Affairs. 
The normal working hours reduced hours during Ramadan. Not be counted as working hours Aati periods spent working in the transition between home and place of work. 
________________________________________
Article 66 
Governing working hours daily Laket Group does not work more than five consecutive hours without rest breaks, food and praying at least as a whole 
The hours are not included in the calculation of these periods of working hours. 
As factories and laboratories whose work on successive battalions in the day or night and in the work of the imperative for technical reasons and economic work continued without stop regulates how the minister's decision to give workers in times of comfort, food and prayers. 
________________________________________
Article 67 
If summoned the working conditions of employment more regular hours as the duration increases and additional time to receive equal pay for working wage corresponding to the normal working hours, plus an increase for no less than 25%of salary. 
________________________________________
Article 68 
If called working conditions and employment of workers with extra time between the hours of the evening and ninth at four in the morning on the worker shall be entitled to overtime pay due regard to the normal working hours plus an increase of no less than 50% of salary. 
________________________________________
Article 69 
May not increase the actual hours worked additional hours per day, but if the work was necessary to prevent the loss of physical or accident or to remove or mitigate raise. 
________________________________________
Article 70 
Friday is the normal weekly day of rest for all workers in the work of journeyman, 0 if circumstances warrant of employment on this day should be compensated for another day of rest, or pay him the base salary for the normal working hours plus an increase at least 50% of salary. 
________________________________________
Article 71 
May not be working on more than two consecutive collected with the exception of day laborers. 
________________________________________
Article 72 
The provisions of this chapter to the following categories: 
1 - people who occupy high positions in the administration of Msiolmip Guidance and whether such positions would enjoy the powers of the incumbents 
His work on the workers and a decision of the Minister of Labor and Social Affairs to identify this category. 
2 - workers, who make up the crew of ships and workers at sea and enjoy the conditions of service because of the nature of their work and 
With the exception of port workers exploited and unloading cargo and related. 
________________________________________
Article 73 
The employer must take to the main doors used by workers to enter, as well as apparent in the work place a statement on the closure and weekly working hours and rest periods for all categories of workers with the Department of Labor notified the competent from this table 
If the shop Aitba locking weekly, the employer must put in the places referred to in the preceding paragraph statement in a weekly day of rest for each category of workers.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi ExPatrick maybe this will help
> 
> Article 65
> The maximum working hours for regular adult workers eight hours per day or forty-eight hours a week .may Increase working hours to nine hours a day in business and the hotels, cafeterias, janitorial and other businesses that may be added by the Minister of Labor . may also reduce daily working hours for business burdensome or harmful to health and that the decision of the Minister of Labor and Social Affairs.
> ...



give this man some reputation points.... this info took some time to find.. good job mr.alsuwaidi.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> I'm being constantly harrassed at work with unreasonable deadlines, excessive work loads, conflicting orders from several managers, very long hours, working every weekend, woking from home during Eid and also there's work planned for the Holidays. I think they want to force me to resign by acting this way. What are my rights? What are my options? Please help!


I understand that there are different regulations covering the Free Zones and DIFC and the rest of the UAE. 

Your employment contract may give you some guidance as to whether you have "opted out" of the 48 hour working week by signing up.

Good luck!


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your replies! I had a meeting with my manager yesterday regarding this situation and he said that in a consulting company like ours people don't work from 8 to 6. He said I'm not being singled out and some people before me worked until 11 PM and even 1 AM! I said I don't have a problem working long hours when it's warranted but it seems that 15 hours a day is the norm here even when there's no urgency or deadlines. Basically the meeting was all BS and I ended up working until 8:30 PM last night and will have more work to do from home this weekend. Is this all permitted because it's a free zone company? I don't get it!


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Same here. They laid off several people last month so now my workload has more than doubled. 



Maz25 said:


> I'm in a similar situation - my boss proudly told me that since times are tough, we all have to do the work of 3 people.


What shocks me is that the harrassment and abuse is so obvious at this company. I hope it's not like that everywhere in Dubai. 



Maz25 said:


> I guess I'm in a slightly better situation though in that I get all the public holidays I've worked back as annual leave and I'm not being harassed but still, it's not a pleasant situation to be in.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you mr.alsuwaidi! Do these rules and regulations apply to Free Zone companies as well?




mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi ExPatrick maybe this will help
> 
> Article 65
> The maximum working hours for regular adult workers eight hours per day or forty-eight hours a week .may Increase working hours to nine hours a day in business and the hotels, cafeterias, janitorial and other businesses that may be added by the Minister of Labor . may also reduce daily working hours for business burdensome or harmful to health and that the decision of the Minister of Labor and Social Affairs.
> ...


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Thank you mr.alsuwaidi! Do these rules and regulations apply to Free Zone companies as well?


These rules and regulations of United Arab Emirates. And if free zone has its own rules I will find it and I will let you know


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Same here. They laid off several people last month so now my workload has more than doubled.
> 
> What shocks me is that the harrassment and abuse is so obvious at this company. I hope it's not like that everywhere in Dubai.


Is it a local company or a western company? It's not healthy to work that much every day. But most companies here seem to want you to put in 9 hours a day and often more. I think you need to ask yourself how much more of it you can tolerate. If you were to die in a week would you be satisfied with your life. Is it enough that you made a lot of money but put in 13 hours a day? Or would you rather have less money but have worked 8 hours a day and then gone out to a pub with friends, spent time with family or enjoying whatever hobbies you have? That's something you need to decide for yourself and then make a decision to stick it out where you are, switch to another company out here that's not so bad or maybe even go home.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi DesertStranded, it's a western company in the free zone and my managers are western European. You raise good questions here and I actually asked myself some of these questions last week. Yes, I'd rather have less money but be happier and enjoy my daily life but the economy is bad and people are being laid off in Dubai so what are the chances of finding another job? If I quit and stayed home then that would be even more depressing. I'm in a dilemma here, what would you guys have done if you were in my place? I'm still in the probation period and the offer says that i should give 2 weeks notice if I want to resign... 



DesertStranded said:


> Is it a local company or a western company? It's not healthy to work that much every day. But most companies here seem to want you to put in 9 hours a day and often more. I think you need to ask yourself how much more of it you can tolerate. If you were to die in a week would you be satisfied with your life. Is it enough that you made a lot of money but put in 13 hours a day? Or would you rather have less money but have worked 8 hours a day and then gone out to a pub with friends, spent time with family or enjoying whatever hobbies you have? That's something you need to decide for yourself and then make a decision to stick it out where you are, switch to another company out here that's not so bad or maybe even go home.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally, I'd try to find another job and give 2 weeks notice but that's me. At least it's a freezone company so it would be easier for you to switch employers if that's what you decide.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been reading this thread with interest as I've been on both sides of the coin, sometimes working like a dog 7-days-a-week from 0830-2300 and sometimes having nothing to do so thinning out just after lunch.

It's all down to whether or not you enjoy what you're doing and the repercussions if you just chose to up and leave at say 1800-1900 every night regardless of what needed to be done. You've then got to look at how much you're being paid. Most companies are paying a considerable amount more than we'd be getting back at home, else why would we be here? On the flipside I've known people leave a job and take a GBP50K paycut just so they can have a bit more quality of life. They were working in corporate law leaving the office at 0100 going home for a couple of hours sleep and then back in at 0600 - 7 days 

I wouldn't waste time with employment lawyers if I was you as it will be a long a protracted affair that I think would end up with very little gained and potentially a whole lot lost. 

The way I see it is that a good manager should allow you to manage your own time, if there isn't an urgency or the deadline is not for ages then why kill yourself. If your boss hands you some work and you're overloaded then say no!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

lifes too short................ simple as.

just get the hell out.

48 hours a week being the law maybe is true but, i bet EVERYONE in Dubai does more than that......


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably going to sound a bit awkward here but,

I've just looked back through all your posts and from day one you don't seem to have been happy, you seem to have expected to move and work here and be treated exactly the same as you did back home.

If you work in Dubai you earn, generally, at least twice what you earnt at home (maybe three times), probably drive a luxury car and go out far more than you would have..... for that western companies expect their pound of flesh. 

I'm sorry but it is like it or lump it, please try returning to the UK or Ireland at the moment and see how easy the working conditions are there.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just out of interest ExPatrick what do you do and how much are they paying you to do it?


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a consultant. I get paid AED 18K a month... 



crazymazy1980 said:


> Just out of interest ExPatrick what do you do and how much are they paying you to do it?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> I'm a consultant. I get paid AED 18K a month...


Do you get any allowances on top of that or is that all in?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cadas said:


> Probably going to sound a bit awkward here but,
> 
> I've just looked back through all your posts and from day one you don't seem to have been happy, you seem to have expected to move and work here and be treated exactly the same as you did back home.
> 
> ...


Gping off topic slightly, but not everyone here earns two or three times what they did in their home countries. I know of many who moved simplye for a different lifestyle and experience. Some of us were also earning very high salaries before we moved too. As well as the flash harrys there are also many people here living very normal lives, so please don't fall for the hype.

-


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Gping off topic slightly, but not everyone here earns two or three times what they did in their home countries. I know of many who moved simplye for a different lifestyle and experience. Some of us were also earning very high salaries before we moved too. As well as the flash harrys there are also many people here living very normal lives, so please don't fall for the hype.
> 
> -


I am glad you posted this. I don't make nearly what I made in the States. In fact, looking at the salaries vs expenses here, I won't be going home a millionaire!! I came because:

1. It is easier and cheaper to travel to different parts of the world from Dubai (Asia/Europe/Africa)
2. I like the Middle East
3. I am a "nomad" at heart!!

I still have a house and car at home (car is paid for, though) so some of my "tax free" salary goes to maintain my home in the States. Does make for just a tad less "Disposible Dubai Play Money"!!!  But enough to make my Dubai experience worth it to me.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

AED 18K includes the housing allowance. I guess now you know why I feel so frustrated. If I was getting paid more then I'd be able to tolerate the abuse and long hours. When I left work tonight there were only 6 cars in the parking lot so I doubt other employees in Internet/Media City work long hours like I do...



crazymazy1980 said:


> Do you get any allowances on top of that or is that all in?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> It's a small company. There's no HR department!


It's that's the case, then there isn't much you can do. That type of business have the mentality where as, if you dont like it, get the hell out! Plane and simple.

But in general, working in Dubai is quite stressful, I always stay later then my working hours in the office. But i tend to like that flexibility of my work, because I don't feel as though I am a rat in a cage, I come to work whenever and I leave when i'm done, self-motivation is the best in terms of performance and excelleration, at least in my opinion.

-JOey


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Lucky you. I have to be at work at 8 AM and my managers said I can't leave at 6 PM. They said if I finish my work at 6 PM then I should read past reports for an hour or two or ask others if they need my help... 



JoeyDee said:


> I come to work whenever and I leave when i'm done


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually I don't want to sue them. I want to see a lawyer in order to plan my exit strategy from this company in a smooth way without jeopardizing my visa and without my company giving me unnecessary problems when they find out I want to leave...



crazymazy1980 said:


> I wouldn't waste time with employment lawyers if I was you as it will be a long a protracted affair that I think would end up with very little gained and potentially a whole lot lost.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Take the reports home and read them in the bath/on the bog/in the bar/while you're having it away with the missus.....


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL good one 




Andy Capp said:


> Take the reports home and read them in the bath/on the bog/in the bar/while you're having it away with the missus.....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

there is no smooth exit out of a company here...

i would go with andy's plan....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> They said if I finish my work at 6 PM then I should read past reports for an hour or two or ask others if they need my help...


I really do not see the logic behind this? Unless you are new and they use the word "should" stay to read reports, then ok... but other than that - that's like using & abusing their workforce.

You could make a complain to the labour's office and they can check it out, and that's not just talks. The Ministry of Labour take complains very serious because they know what type of stuff happen in Dubai & the UAE.

Let us know how it goes man & best of luck.

Out of curiosity, what type of business are you in? and where are you originally from?

-Joey


----------



## NZGirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Big Dave

You mentioned that your wife was Head of HR at a company in Dubai.

I hope you don't mind me asking, but I am looking for advice on getting a Entry Level HR job in Dubai at the end of next year. I'm just doing some forward planning, as my husband has been offered a job there next year.

I have a degree in HR through a New Zealand University and am currently based in Singapore.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

look to your contract, what your contract is saying, if they make you do something more than what is mentioned in then contract so don't do and tell then this is not in the contract, if you are doing your job according to your contract so you are in safe side, and read more about labour law it will help you, they cannot fire you for no reason, and don't make troubles, try to be cool, act with cold blood, show them that you know your rights, they will fear you as long you know the law, no company wants to have troubles with the labour or the immigration, and you have to know that the law here is with the workers not with the companies, so don't resign, you will lose your rights, just do as what your contract say and if they fired you without reason you can sue them and get good compansation, iam telling you that through experience.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's an update on my situation, my manager had a meeting with me last week and told me that I have until Jan 15 to show improvement in my "attitude", particularly answering back to senior people. He made a detailed plan for the next weeks regarding how I should improve behaviourally and professionally. If I don't change then they will let me go... What do you guys think of that? I don't have an attitude, it's just that when they insult me and verbally abuse me I can't help but defend myself, which I think is normal. They take it as being impolite to senior people... I know that on January 15 they will tell me that they gave me a chance to improve and I didn't so they will let me go...




hamartia said:


> look to your contract, what your contract is saying, if they make you do something more than what is mentioned in then contract so don't do and tell then this is not in the contract, if you are doing your job according to your contract so you are in safe side, and read more about labour law it will help you, they cannot fire you for no reason, and don't make troubles, try to be cool, act with cold blood, show them that you know your rights, they will fear you as long you know the law, no company wants to have troubles with the labour or the immigration, and you have to know that the law here is with the workers not with the companies, so don't resign, you will lose your rights, just do as what your contract say and if they fired you without reason you can sue them and get good compansation, iam telling you that through experience.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Here's an update on my situation, my manager had a meeting with me last week and told me that I have until Jan 15 to show improvement in my "attitude", particularly answering back to senior people. He made a detailed plan for the next weeks regarding how I should improve behaviourally and professionally. If I don't change then they will let me go... What do you guys think of that? I don't have an attitude, it's just that when they insult me and verbally abuse me I can't help but defend myself, which I think is normal. They take it as being impolite to senior people... I know that on January 15 they will tell me that they gave me a chance to improve and I didn't so they will let me go...


Personally, I would start looking for another job. IMHO, your redunduncy is "in the air". sorry.


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think that you took my advice and read your contract, you can't work more than 8 hours, its against the law, and if there is extra hours , there should be overtime pay, that if you agree, but if you don't agree so don't work more than 8 hours, you know that you can make a problem to them with the human rights, if you just informed them that they force you to work more than 10 hours? you can just call the human rights and complain, and in the same day they will go to the company and make a big trouble for them, and they cannot let you go that easy, if they have a proof of your bad attitude so maybe yes, like you hit one of your managers, or something like that, how they will prove that you have a bad attitude, i told you to talk to hem about your rights, show them that you know the law, they will fear you, but as long you show weakness they will keep threatening you and fear you.
again iam telling you, read the law, the labor law, read your contract, defend yourself with the law, if they are insulting you so you can fear them by the law only, try that and don't be afraid, yes you can look for another job to change this bad company, but not because you are afraid or they can let you go any time, the law with you not with them.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

everyone works more than 8 hours a day, its just life.... so no point saying that..


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

They said we have to work long hours because that's the nature of the consulting business. I know redundancy is in the air but there's nothing I can do about it except look for another job... And yes I've been actively searching for more than a month now but didn't get any replies... There's no point in complaining to the labour dept because that would harm my chances of getting another job...



stevieboy1980 said:


> everyone works more than 8 hours a day, its just life.... so no point saying that..


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> They said we have to work long hours because that's the nature of the consulting business. I know redundancy is in the air but there's nothing I can do about it except look for another job... And yes I've been actively searching for more than a month now but didn't get any replies... There's no point in complaining to the labour dept because that would harm my chances of getting another job...


Mate I know this sounds harsh but I would knuckle down until Jan 15th and show you're making an improvement. Be polite to your management and just let it ride over you. In fact bite the bullet and apologise to your boss' (it will confuse them )

Once January is out of the way just gradually leave another 10mins earlier every week until you're at about an hour over what you are 'officially' contracted to work and accept that as a happy medium.

There is a book called the The Rules of Management and has a specific rule for working past the 9-5 you may find it really useful...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Mate I know this sounds harsh but I would ' knuckle down until Jan 15th and show you're making an improvement. Be polite to your management and just let it ride over you. In fact bite the bullet and apologise to your boss(it will confuse them )
> 
> Once January is out of the way just gradually leave another 10mins earlier every week until you're at about an hour over what you are 'officially' contracted to work and accept that as a happy medium.
> 
> There is a book called the The Rules of Management and has a specific rule for working past the 9-5 you may find it really useful...


You really have got some great advice from some very conscienscious and sensible people, who sound like they know what they are talking about, and this is just one of many.
Your situation is very stressful for you but you need to stay focused, take in, and go over all the good advice and act upon it.
Just Do It


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> You really have got some great advice from some very conscienscious and sensible people, who sound like they know what they are talking about, and this is just one of many.
> Your situation is very stressful for you but you need to stay focused, take in, and go over all the good advice and act upon it.
> Just Do It


I feel is that the writing is on the wall. However you should make every effort to try to improve the situation and collect ammunition so that you can fight your case with labor department. As per labor law , if they are firing you for cause they need to give you a warning to improve your performance. Since this warning is already been given to you, I feel they are working on an agenda. You should use the next 15 days to improve your performance (on paper) so that they cannot fire you for cause.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think so because I'm still within my probation period and they just need to give me 2 weeks notice, not 1 month... and I don't think they need a 'cause' for that. I wonder why they didn't let me go already...



qwert97 said:


> As per labor law , if they are firing you for cause they need to give you a warning to improve your performance. Since this warning is already been given to you, I feel they are working on an agenda.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> I don't think so because I'm still within my probation period and they just need to give me 2 weeks notice, not 1 month... and I don't think they need a 'cause' for that. I wonder why they didn't let me go already...


Within a probation period they can fire you without any notice as per Article 120 of the labor law. They do not need to give you any notice pay at all.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

My work agreement clearly states that either party should give 2 weeks notice during the probation period



qwert97 said:


> Within a probation period they can fire you without any notice as per Article 120 of the labor law. They do not need to give you any notice pay at all.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> My work agreement clearly states that either party should give 2 weeks notice during the probation period


I have just posted another thread asking a similar question where my friends company would not even honor that clause (See post #6)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/14694-any-good-lawfirms.html#post86773


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's what my offers says:

Notice Period : One (1) months written notice period by either party after an initial probationary period of six (6) months when the notice period shall be two (2) weeks.

So what's the point in giving me a month to 'improve' ? 



qwert97 said:


> I have just posted another thread asking a similar question where my friends company would not even honor that clause (See post #6)
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/14694-any-good-lawfirms.html#post86773


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Here's what my offers says:
> 
> Notice Period : One (1) months written notice period by either party after an initial probationary period of six (6) months when the notice period shall be two (2) weeks.
> 
> So what's the point in giving me a month to 'improve' ?


Well if they've given you a month to improve then maybe they think you're worth keeping. 

How much is the experience you gain with this company in this environment going to benefit you in the long term? If the answer is that it will, take a little hardship for a couple of years and then reap the benefits.

It seems this offer of improvement is an olive branch, a chance to reset things and move forwards, they could have just given you two weeks and saw you on your way...


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's an update on my situation: they didn't lay me off but they reduced my monthly salary by 15%. What do you guys think of that? 



crazymazy1980 said:


> Well if they've given you a month to improve then maybe they think you're worth keeping.
> 
> How much is the experience you gain with this company in this environment going to benefit you in the long term? If the answer is that it will, take a little hardship for a couple of years and then reap the benefits.
> 
> It seems this offer of improvement is an olive branch, a chance to reset things and move forwards, they could have just given you two weeks and saw you on your way...


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Here's an update on my situation: they didn't lay me off but they reduced my monthly salary by 15%. What do you guys think of that?


Not bad at all! 

The job market is really tight and redundancies are happening in every sector. Its a nice feeling to get up in the morning and go to job knowing very well that you will have some money in the bank at the end of the month.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

as quert says...at least you have a job to pay the bills...and maybe an occasional dinner/drinks with some mates....I know quite a few people who were let go and would love to join somewhere with a lower salary.....

so the glass is half full, I shall say !


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry for the wrong spelling, qwert


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

They only lowered MY salary, other people got a raise.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> They only lowered MY salary, other people got a raise.


Patrick I know the feeling. Its tough when others are getting a raise and your salary is lowered.

Have you signed any piece of paper confirming that you agree with the lower salary? If not, then my practical advise is to somehow hang on in the company until you pass one year, otherwise you may be subject to labor ban if you leave them. After one year has passed file a complaint with the labor department (provided you haven't signed any piece of paper if your contract is unlimited or if your contract is limited) and you will be able to recover the difference in pay. So it is a matter of time.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes I signed a piece of paper agreeing with the lower salary. I didn't really have a choice, it was like I either accept the lower salary or I'm out. They said my performance is not up to the level of the position... Anyway, I don't think they can ban me because it's in the free zone.



qwert97 said:


> Patrick I know the feeling. Its tough when others are getting a raise and your salary is lowered.
> 
> Have you signed any piece of paper confirming that you agree with the lower salary? If not, then my practical advise is to somehow hang on in the company until you pass one year, otherwise you may be subject to labor ban if you leave them. After one year has passed file a complaint with the labor department (provided you haven't signed any piece of paper if your contract is unlimited or if your contract is limited) and you will be able to recover the difference in pay. So it is a matter of time.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's an update on my saga... My 6 months probation period has ended and they gave me a good review and I'm now 'confirmed'; however, one of the managers was delaying finalizing the review so I had to be really firm and 'demand' a written confirmation. On the other hand, my other manager is still giving me hard time telling me that long lunch hours aren't accepted (I rarely take a lunch break more than 30 min) and that he sometimes doesn't take a lunch break at all. Also, he was complaining that I leave 'early' (6:45 PM) whilst my other team members are still in the office even though we work on different projects! Other co-workers stay late just to give an impression that they're working when in fact they're chatting and surfing the internet... My salary was lowered 3 months ago and my teammates got a raise... What are my rights now that I completed the probation period? I work in a free zone. Please advise.



ExPatrick said:


> Yes I signed a piece of paper agreeing with the lower salary. I didn't really have a choice, it was like I either accept the lower salary or I'm out. They said my performance is not up to the level of the position... Anyway, I don't think they can ban me because it's in the free zone.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why are you still there? This has been going on 6 months now, you're allowing them to bully you, why haven't you walked?

Act like a doormat and you'll be treated like one.


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Patrick,

Sorry to hear abt the situation ur in but pls just stay put and keep looking for a job...dont think the law or any legal rights r gonna help u...i am saying this coz my husband was in a very similar situation like urs...he worked in DIFC (freezone), long hours, completely useless boss, favoritism at work and much more...neway after 6 months he also got confirmed and then the madness began....
after being confirmed at the next performance review they rated him as needs improvement even though no specific areas were mentioned! when he challenged this he was told he has 3 months to get more business and then they wud c what to do...neway a month passed by and all was well...one fine day he went to work and was handed his termination letter! Reason - Credit crunch need to re-assess and we have to let u go as we have to downsize. No notice...nothing...it was such a shock!

So the company did not finish the 3 month review period as was written down and clearly stated...and signed and whatever else....

So Hubby along with 6 other colleagues filed a case at DIFC court for unfair dismissal...the lower court ruled in their favour but obviously and as expected the company appealed and then the appeals court ruled against my husband and colleagues...REASON WAS INSANE:

There is no law in DIFC for unfair dismissal unless there has been discrimination on the basis of race, sex, religion. The UAE labour law does permit this but since DIFC is a freezone and has its own laws, the law of the freezone (DIFC) will apply and not UAE. Yes what has happened is unfortunate and there may be a future law which will encompass a larger area and meaning of unfair dismissal but since as of now no such clauses apply the case is dismissed. 

The lower court judge had applied UAE law and he ruled in their favour, even though he also mentioned in his judgment that DIFC has no law for unfair dismissals. I guess he was a nice guy trying to do the right thing!

So 6 months of court rounds...and result...NO LAW TO PROTECT AN EMPLOYEE AGAINST AN UNFAIR DISMISSAL.

Neway, sorry for the ranting!

My point is stick to ur job...the law isnt gonna apply to u...sadly freezone laws still need to be worked on to incorporate much more...and UAE labour law wont apply if u go to court...if u try to complain to the labour dept...they gonna direct u to freezone authorities and then same problem...no law...no protection...

So stay put and try to work things out! Believe me job market sucks...7 months and still no job for hubby  

All the best!
Tanya


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Here's an update on my saga... My 6 months probation period has ended and they gave me a good review and I'm now 'confirmed'; however, one of the managers was delaying finalizing the review so I had to be really firm and 'demand' a written confirmation. On the other hand, my other manager is still giving me hard time telling me that long lunch hours aren't accepted (I rarely take a lunch break more than 30 min) and that he sometimes doesn't take a lunch break at all. Also, he was complaining that I leave 'early' (6:45 PM) whilst my other team members are still in the office even though we work on different projects! Other co-workers stay late just to give an impression that they're working when in fact they're chatting and surfing the internet... My salary was lowered 3 months ago and my teammates got a raise... What are my rights now that I completed the probation period? I work in a free zone. Please advise.


The labor contract should state that the max work hours should not exceed 48 a week and if they exceed 48 you need to be compensated. If you have to work in the company then there is no point lodging a complaint with the labor department since the company can turn around and fire you. In addition the company can get you a labor ban. It is also worth noting that in legal terms your 6 months is as per the labor contract you signed at MOL. It really does not matter when you joined and whether confirmed your probation in writing.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't sign a labour contract at MOL. I work in a Free Zone



qwert97 said:


> It is also worth noting that in legal terms your 6 months is as per the labor contract you signed at MOL. It really does not matter when you joined and whether confirmed your probation in writing.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Trust me mate I've been looking for another job since November but couldn't get anything. It's so frustrating!



Andy Capp said:


> Why are you still there? This has been going on 6 months now, you're allowing them to bully you, why haven't you walked?
> 
> Act like a doormat and you'll be treated like one.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

hey

Reading all of this has made me realise I am not the only one in this situation, my issue is the exact same however I work for a Private Company. 

I have got the point now where I just can't take it anymore, continuously being subjected to racist comments at work because I am British just to mention one of the things....trust me there are a lot more that I have dealt with since moving here, never had to deal with this ever in my life.

However after a good 2/3 months of job hunting I am in the process of confirming a new job. There are jobs out there but you need to really work hard for them, chase the HR/Recruitment people!

Just dont't give up, that was the best advice I was given and I've stuck it out. I know its hard, very hard, I feel for you truly but hang in there!






ExPatrick said:


> Yes I signed a piece of paper agreeing with the lower salary. I didn't really have a choice, it was like I either accept the lower salary or I'm out. They said my performance is not up to the level of the position... Anyway, I don't think they can ban me because it's in the free zone.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, man. They reduced my salary 3 months ago because they claimed that my performance is way lower than their expectations... However, they gave a raise to two other members of my team. Anyway, if I found another job can I go to the Ministry of Labour and recover retroactively the amount that's been reduced from my salary? I have an arabic speaking friend who offered to go with me to the Ministry.



Buppo said:


> hey
> 
> Reading all of this has made me realise I am not the only one in this situation, my issue is the exact same however I work for a Private Company.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Trust me mate I've been looking for another job since November but couldn't get anything. It's so frustrating!


Sorry mate, i was a bit harsh, my apologies.

Good luck buddy....


----------



## davidchimwaza (May 14, 2009)

There should be achievable tasks.. not like you are saying bunch of tasks which could not be completed within time.. 

I will suggest , you prepare time schedule for you, with your work priorities.. 

and always involve your boss with the sheet, if he delegates some urgent task, you show him your sheet and ask him to ammend.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Dude this is not my first job, it's just a weird company run by incompetent wanna be managers, that's all there is to it. Thank you for the advice though.



davidchimwaza said:


> There should be achievable tasks.. not like you are saying bunch of tasks which could not be completed within time..
> 
> I will suggest , you prepare time schedule for you, with your work priorities..
> 
> and always involve your boss with the sheet, if he delegates some urgent task, you show him your sheet and ask him to ammend.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like we work for the same company! My salary was cut after 3 months too!

Oh the joys! 

Chin up! If you need any help with job hunting, PM me! I seem to have become a pro at it over last few months


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Buppo said:


> Sounds like we work for the same company! My salary was cut after 3 months too!
> 
> Oh the joys!
> 
> Chin up! If you need any help with job hunting, PM me! I seem to have become a pro at it over last few months



I am always out for some new tips though I aint looking...... but a tip is an edge.


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

ExPatrick said:


> It's a small company. There's no HR department!


Ask yourself first if you are ready for contingencies like resigning from your job and transfering to a freezone or to another country. Why? Because you can possibly pin them down on many violations such as working on Holidays and extended long hours, you just have to gather evidences such as attendance or time card but be ready for the consequences. Ask yourself why are they forcing you to resign? I am not judging you but as a former Manager myself the management point of view is to get more from what they pay you. Are they getting what you have actually presented when you first applied to them? If not this might be the reason. So tell me more.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I got issued a warning letter 2 weeks ago and I have until the end of this month to improve my performance, otherwise I will be dismissed... I had a meeting with my managers recently and they said I should ask myself if I really want this job... Anyway, if I say I don't want it then would that be considered a resignation?? They asked me more than once if I want this job... I feel like they want to trick me...




ExPatrick said:


> Thanks, man. They reduced my salary 3 months ago because they claimed that my performance is way lower than their expectations... However, they gave a raise to two other members of my team. Anyway, if I found another job can I go to the Ministry of Labour and recover retroactively the amount that's been reduced from my salary? I have an arabic speaking friend who offered to go with me to the Ministry.


----------

